# Recommendations on antenna wanted.



## GTAE86 (Feb 19, 2008)

I recently moved and left my CM4228 in the attic of my old house. I still own the house, and can get it, but I am not sure I need it.

I have Dish, and am subscribed to locals, but I live in central Virgina, and our LIL is on 129 (Telstar 7? Echostar 5? Something...) - stupid. SO, in addition to the notoriously weak performance from 129, I also have some LOS issues (I had hoped to improve that in the move - it is better than before.).

CM4228 was great before, so I know it would work. However, last night when it rained and 129 went away, I scanned for locals (Dish ViP 722) - nothing. Just for grins, I hooked up a piece of coax and re-ran the scan. To my pleasant surprise, I picked up 6 of the 11 channels I was after.

Here is my question: If just a piece of coax will get me half the channels, and they are all coming from the same direction, does anyone have any suggestions for maybe a minimal antenna to pick up the rest of the channels? I guess the first step is to figure out the signal footprint....


----------



## GTAE86 (Feb 19, 2008)

red - uhf	WHTJ-DT	41.1	PBS	19°	4.2 miles	frequency 46
red - uhf	WCAV-DT	19	CBS	21°	4.3 miles	frequency 19
red - uhf	WHTJ-DT	41.1	PBS	19°	4.2 miles	frequency 46
red - uhf	WVIR-DT	29.1	NBC	21°	4.2 miles	frequency 32
blue - uhf	WAHU-LD	16.1	FOX	21°	4.3 miles	frequency 40

I think I should be OK with 19° and 21° with one antenna.

I wonder why those channels are in the red/blue when I am so close, and I think they are on a mountain near me? I guess it could be things in between me and there....

Ideas?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

GTAE86 said:


> I wonder why those channels are in the red/blue when I am so close, and I think they are on a mountain near me? I guess it could be things in between me and there....
> 
> Ideas?


Or, are running a lower power temporary digital signal until 2/18/09.

Try tvfool.com for better info.

It sounds like you may be just fine with a set-top antenna, like a "silver sensor".


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If you can get the antenna, I would get it and have it just in case you need it after Feb or in case you just want to access new subchannels you can't get currently..


----------



## GTAE86 (Feb 19, 2008)

I got all of the SD and HD channels in the area with pretty good signal strengths.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

GTAE86 said:


> FWIW - I bought a $20 Terk at Crutchfield Friday night and it worked great.!


If a TERK works, a coathanger would've usually worked! Most TERKS are junk.


----------

